# PS4 Placement



## harrisrj17

Hi, hoping for some knowledge of anyone who owns a PS4. Am considering buying one and putting it in my rack in the cinema room. My concern is the wireless controllers, as where I will be sitting facing the screen the console will be over to the right of where am looking and pointing the controller. Is the controller detection good enough to read it from where am holding it.
Hope all that makes sense, trying my best to describe the situation :nerd:

Hope someone can advise
Cheers
Rich


----------



## JBrax

The PS4 controllers (DS4) connect via a Bluetooth connection so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## harrisrj17

Brilliant, thanks for the quick response


----------



## JBrax

harrisrj17 said:


> Brilliant, thanks for the quick response


 No problem and to add the PS4 is an impressive machine!


----------



## tripplej

I would also say that you should have no problem with the PS4 unit and controllers. I have the console at the back of my home theater / game room and my TV is on the other side of the room. When playing, the console is very far from the controllers and in the middle of the room facing the TV not the console. See my signature for pictures.


----------



## dialatech

I would highly recommend the PS4! Amazing Console


----------

